# Looky what i might be getting :)



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So im praticaly broke but who could pass up this cute face with wattles . She might be polled but there not sure yet. Anyway im so trilled to get her as ive been wanting a wattled goat forever. Her and Dillon will make pretty babies. I always said i wanted a polled blue eyed moon spotted and wattled goat lol. I want to bred to improve the bred but i also want to put a personal touch on my herd. Whats to says a polled, blue eyed, moon spotted and wattled doe cant have a awesome udder on her . Well anyway dont want to start fights about that kind of stuff. So who wants to help give me name ideas? I thought about something to do with her wattles like jewel or gem or something. Or even candy because she is my eye candy well anyway anyone have ideas im drawing a blank.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Bright Eyes is the first thing that popped in my head when I see her.. She sure is pretty.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont think I could pass her up either if I was into minis.
My Candy?
Eye yi Eye Candy?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

She looks like a jasmine!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a pretty lamancha named Gemma : ) But when I see her I see Lizzie


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

O my so many good names. Ive been leaning toward Candy but then i seen a goat named Bling Bling but Lizzie and Jasmine is pretty. I also though of Glam Girl


----------



## rwilly (Aug 2, 2012)

First thing that popped into my head was "Patches".

My wife walked by and said the goat looks like a calico, soo... "Cali"?


----------



## stagestopboergoats (Dec 29, 2012)

*color*

Lovethe color!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys calico or Cali is already in use. I think I've decided jasmine but I might spice it up a bit and spell it Jazmyne. Her nickname will be Jaz or Jazzy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So did you get her?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

put my deposit on her she will be ready around the 4th of July


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

What a cute little doeling!!! Love her colors. I have never really cared for wattles that much until Patches came along. I think she's a cutie. Wattles have grown on me.....well, maybe not me. LOL


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

shes a beauty!!! i would love to have some blue eyed kids in my herd, but lost our only blue eye buckling to kidney stones this winter.


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

Aww! Beautiful color! Look what I'm getting next week!









She was younger in this pic....


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

My daughters name is Jasmine. I like that name.:stars:The doe is really pretty.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute goats  I like to have odd ball goats something that makes them different. Thats why i like wattles hopefully in a few yrs there will be a few wattled descendents in my herd from her. Jasmine is a pretty name still have not decided on a spelling but she will be a Jazzy girl lol. O btw i will hopefully be making a second post today . I had a great chance to get a doeling that has awesome udders in her genetics and both her dam and sire have been in the show ring and made wins so she should be a great addition to my herd..


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I got her home last night finally had to keep putting it of due to gas money. She is so preety and worth the extra effort it took me to get her.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

How abut jasmina? But my first thought was britany, bcause i have a friend britany with that color eyes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is cute! that first pic makes me think of George Washington....LOL ...look at her "wig" and wattles 

Maybe call her Miss Colonial


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Are wattles undesirable or something??

So beautiful...I want one


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

what abut "All that Jazz", since she's all that and would still be Jazzy, lol


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone I think I will stick with Jazmin I love it for her it seam to fit her. Wattles is not very well liked by breeders some even cut them off . But I love them adds charm to the goat


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh goodness she is so pretty! I love everything about her...I saw your in SW MO, I'm in NE OK. If she is reg I mite be interested in getting a buckling out of her for mini alpines.
Such a pretty girl!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She is very pretty


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

Snowcap because the white top of her head. I think she is pretty. I do have a question: What is polled?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Toytoy said:


> Snowcap because the white top of her head. I think she is pretty. I do have a question: What is polled?


Polled is when a goat is naturally hornless....


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok a little late but what about Callie? Short for calico cause she reminds me of a calico cat, and it has a nice ring to it...


----------

